# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Испытательный срок при заключении Срочного трудового договора

## Горе кадровик

Добрый день! Наша организация занимается монтажными, пусконаладочными работами, хотим заключить с работниками срочный трудовой договор на 8 месяцев. Можем ли мы прописать испытательный срок 3 месяца? Спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Наша организация занимается монтажными, пусконаладочными работами, хотим заключить с работниками срочный трудовой договор на 8 месяцев. Можем ли мы прописать испытательный срок 3 месяца? Спасибо!


Согласно статье 70 Трудового Кодекса РФ, максимальная длительность испытательного срока в общем случае составляет 3 месяца, для руководителей организаций и их заместителей, главных бухгалтеров и их заместителей, руководителей филиалов, представительств и иных обособленных структурных подразделений организаций — не более 6 месяцев. Если трудовой договор заключается на срок от 2 до 6 месяцев, то испытательный срок не может превышать 2 недель.
Так что в вашем случае это возможно.

----------


## palsergeich

Ну что за люди, лишь бы меньше работникам выплатить. А потом удивляются что воруют.

----------


## avm3110

> лишь бы меньше работникам выплатить


А где прочли про "меньше выплатить"? Срочный договор и "платить только тарелку юшки в день" - это разные сущности.

----------


## Sokkyra

Конечно можете 3 месяца! Только учитывайте ,что в этот срок и он раньше может уволиться. Потом ищи человека на 6 месяцев и такоц срок уже не поставишь...

----------

